# Need a beginners guideline



## BerryWeed (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey there marijuana passion I'm from Portland Oregon which has engraved a love for buds in me. I've done lots of research and know several experienced growers so I'm well informed about cannibus but would like a basic layout for my 1st grow. Strain, medium, nutrients, super cropping techniques etc. I just want to find one trusty good strain to do every year my four legal plants, I'm simple style guy. And enough information for a basic manual to look at and go okay I know what to do to produce medicine. Not really trying to advance my techniques along the way just stick to good trust worthy methods. I definitely want to go outdoors because they produce way more.


----------



## BerryWeed (Nov 21, 2014)

For example my favorite is blueberry, foxfarm for soil and nutes, 4 way low stress trading for a sc method but any info that's crucial would be so much appreciated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2014)

There is a link in the Beginner's Forum with a Sticky with several good basic books.  They are a bit outdated, but do have some good information.

I personally have not found a Blueberry strain that I was impressed with.  If you are growing your own, you have a myriad of strains to pick from.  You can pick something that has the characteristics that appeal to you.  After you get a few grows under your belt, you are most likely to want to change things up a bit.  I would recommend reading all you can so that you understand the life cycle of cannabis and what is needs during the different phases of its life.  Get your space set up and dialed in as well as you can before you even pop a single seed.  Buy good genetics.  Thered is a lot to this growing thing and the more you know and are able to put what you know into action, the better your grow will be.

Now though the most important question is:  What is your budget for this project?  This determines everything else.


----------



## Locked (Nov 22, 2014)

Look through the stickies in this link.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

i like your idea to start planning next seasons grow---1 trusty good out door strain to grow each season is a personal preference only you can answer---browse the seed catalogs at the various seed banks to figure that out---you may end up planting 4 completely different strains to remain within your legal limit

basic layout for your 1st grow---you need to make decisions on the strains---do you want to grow in containers (many good reasons) or directly in the ground---are you able to grow on a South West facing slope---no shade---will you have easy access to water---each tree will perform best if it has its own 10' x 10' space (figure fully mature the tree will be 8' round and u will have access to all sides)---more space the merrier

there are many real good soil recipes right here you can also choose urself---being a simple guy that u are---set it and forget it is all about the prep---figure about 2-4 cubic feet of soil mix per hole if sowing directly into the ground---less if ur in a container---the soil you mix will be dependent on what's already there

soil mix is key not only for optimal growth but overall health and vitality of the plant to fight off disease etc---best to stay clear of all time released nutrient rich soils like miricle grow

welcome to MP :48:


----------

